# Anyone go to Plowday 6 in Iowa?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone go to Plowday 6 in Iowa? I read that 150 Cub and Deere garden tractors got together near Rockford IA on Sat. Oct 18 to plow up a field with single bottom plows. KIMT News 3 has an article on their web site. 

http://www.kimt.com/servlet/Satelli...icArticle&c=MGArticle&cid=1031771622843&path=!frontpage

With the show in Jacktown PA and another in western PA plus this one in Iowa, it was a busy weekend for tractor buffs.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm borrowing these photos from www.weekendfreedommachines.ORG I want to give credit to them for helping organize this event with a Cub club. It looks like more fun than grownups should be allowed to have!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is another


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

One more!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a heck of alot of GTs to plow a field:smiles: But i bet it was a site to see.:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jodyand,
Seeing that line of tractors would be cool, but the SOUND would be WAAAAAAAAAAAYYY COOL! Can you imagine all those engines roaring under full load with the governors kicking in? Must have been amazing to hear.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I bet*

I bet it was a sound to be heired.:thumbsup: They don't do nothing like that here wish they would would love to see and hear it:bouncy: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I am orginally from the Clear Lake, Iowa area and it would of been neat to go to it, But I am stuck in Washington state working for a large aerospace outfit (or was large until management screwed it up):argh: :ditto:


----------

